# Review: CO2art Advance Professional Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

1.What metal is the regulator? Is it chrome? 

2.And can you dismantle the solenoid, I want to see the coil or if there any more info printed inside.

3. Can you take a picture of the CGA inlet, is there a lip with a plastic filling or is it completely level?

Thanks.

PS - What size is that cylinder?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> 1.What metal is the regulator? Is it chrome?
> 
> 2.And can you dismantle the solenoid, I want to see the coil or if there any more info printed inside.
> 
> ...


Wow I blew it. Hahaha

1. It's chrome plated brass.

2. Not any more than you already know.










(^ see how I didn't realize the set screw was there? The prototype didn't has this and I didn't expect it  At least this might save someone else from doing it too.)

3. It's a standard cga-320 nipple. No lips. (I'm actually stealing this for my mini Matheson :hihi: )










I was using a #2.5 cylinder for testing.


----------



## Perryboat (Jul 11, 2012)

Great review! Thanks!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That the cutest CGA nipple I ever seen! Very nice! And...mini Matheson? How did you capture the mystic unicorn?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

oldpunk78 said:


> snip


Are you sure those threads are NPT???


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

jeffkrol said:


> Are you sure those threads are NPT???


Yes. The regulator has 1/4 npt ports.

Bump:


FlyingHellFish said:


> That the cutest CGA nipple I ever seen! Very nice! And...mini Matheson? How did you capture the mystic unicorn?


Don't trip, it's just a single stage.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Single Stage Mini M, still good in my books. 


For the solenoid, you tried opening up the case? I'm interested in knowing what inside that black case. For such a small power draw of 0.7w, it's could be those mini compact solenoids with a big black case.

Co2 art 0.7w 
Clippard mouse 0.67w

I'm not saying it's clippard, it could just be another similar design.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Single Stage Mini M, still good in my books.
> 
> 
> For the solenoid, you tried opening up the case? I'm interested in knowing what inside that black case. For such a small power draw of 0.7w, it's could be those mini compact solenoids with a big black case.
> ...


It's encased in epoxy. I believe the term they use for this coil is "consumption module". The solenoid itself works like a bigger burkert inside. It's nothing like the mouse.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the review. At $233 USD or $285 CAD, it's definitely going to compete with the other dual stage regulators makers out there. I've already got all the single and dual stages I will probably ever need, and which should last me a lifetime, but for those out there that don't want to make their own to get a quality build (and there are tons of them), this is a great option.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the review

Any rumblings on when the multi-outlet option will be available?


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Sweet! I'm hoping to get mine going in about a week. My plants should be here, by then, so I don't really have a choice. I'd hoped to have things going sooner, but the clutch on my car (seriously, at <106k miles -- lame!!) had other ideas and our shop couldn't get it in until today, so I've been stuck at home with no Co2 tank.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

The CGA nipple is too short. The HP gauge is likely to rub against the tank's knob. What is the weight of this regulator? It looks very light. We all know quality regulators are heavy.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

A larger knob for the valve will help a good deal, does not add much to the cost either. 

Nipples is short but....this means less counter weight and better stability if you use a smaller gas tank, like 5 or even a 10lb tank. 

As long as it does not hit the tank valve.


Smaller or the mini style pressure gauges are nice and would resolve some of the issues with the nipple.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

AlanLe said:


> The CGA nipple is too short. The HP gauge is likely to rub against the tank's knob. What is the weight of this regulator? It looks very light. We all know quality regulators are heavy.


It's a bar stock regulator. There's some weight to it. I haven't weighed it but I suspect it's about two pounds, which is appropriate for its size.


plantbrain said:


> A larger knob for the valve will help a good deal, does not add much to the cost either.
> 
> Nipples is short but....this means less counter weight and better stability if you use a smaller gas tank, like 5 or even a 10lb tank.
> 
> ...


You guys must have missed where I already wrote that they already either have the new, longer nipple or its on its way. 

dru, it will happen in the next production run. I don't know when that will be.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just learned that the longer nipple is already standard. I guess they came in the day after they sent out the one I got. Go figure...


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

oldpunk78 said:


> I just learned that the longer nipple is already standard. I guess they came in the day after they sent out the one I got. Go figure...


Ahhh...mine must be the longer one. I received mine maybe a week or so ago. Just got my Co2 tank and am in the process of setting everything up in the coming week, so I haven't yet played with how things will fit.


----------



## SWiM (May 24, 2015)

Great review.
I'm only new to this, but that scale on the output gauge is the equivalent of 0-363 psi !
How can we set an accurate output pressure with that scale? I would've thought a 0-100 psi scale would be more appropriate for our needs. I personally am looking for my first reg and wouldn't buy this one with that scale.
Interested in the opinion of those experienced folks on here.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

The current scale works. Basicly, half way past the second line is 37 psi. They are going to change this at some point.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

SWiM said:


> Great review.
> I'm only new to this, but that scale on the output gauge is the equivalent of 0-363 psi !
> How can we set an accurate output pressure with that scale? I would've thought a 0-100 psi scale would be more appropriate for our needs. I personally am looking for my first reg and wouldn't buy this one with that scale.
> Interested in the opinion of those experienced folks on here.


I think my titles might be misleading but check this one out. It would great for someone starting off. The current solenoid and needle valve that's available is different than in the review but it's pretty much the same thing as what's in this review. I'd recommend getting the one with the smc needle valve until the new one comes out. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=857977


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Kind of wishing I could have waited for the upcoming version with PSI gauges, but I didn't. And I'm really sorta confused over MPa...because when I look at conversion charts, the gauges I have don't match anything close to what I'd need to be setting in terms of working pressure PSI. If I want to shoot for 35PSI for starters, then what is that on these gauges? Is it decimal places off? Plants should be here in a couple of days, so now I'm sorta panicking that my tank won't be ready and I'll end up with a big box of dead plants.

Bump: Ok, so I think I just found the answer...? So does this mean I pretty much crank it up to max? :help:


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Zoomy said:


> Kind of wishing I could have waited for the upcoming version with PSI gauges, but I didn't. And I'm really sorta confused over MPa...because when I look at conversion charts, the gauges I have don't match anything close to what I'd need to be setting in terms of working pressure PSI. If I want to shoot for 35PSI for starters, then what is that on these gauges? Is it decimal places off? Plants should be here in a couple of days, so now I'm sorta panicking that my tank won't be ready and I'll end up with a big box of dead plants.
> 
> Bump: Ok, so I think I just found the answer...? So does this mean I pretty much crank it up to max? :help:



You can get a pair of psi gauges at your local welding store or evilbay for around $30. 1 mpa = 145 psi. In your case you only need to crank up the output pressure to .2mpa to be at 29psi or .3 mpa at 43.5 psi. 


-Alan


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

AlanLe said:


> You can get a pair of psi gauges at your local welding store or evilbay for around $30. 1 mpa = 145 psi. In your case you only need to crank up the output pressure to .2mpa to be at 29psi or .3 mpa at 43.5 psi.
> 
> 
> -Alan


Ahhh...thank you. That makes a LOT more sense. So 2.5 is probably right where I want it to sit. Phew.

Everything would be so much easier if the entire planet could just settle on a single system for measuring things and be done with it. :tongue:


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Zoomy said:


> Ahhh...thank you. That makes a LOT more sense. So 2.5 is probably right where I want it to sit. Phew.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything would be so much easier if the entire planet could just settle on a single system for measuring things and be done with it. :tongue:



No not 2.5. It's .2. 


-Alan


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

AlanLe said:


> No not 2.5. It's .2.
> 
> 
> -Alan


Oops, and I even typed the decimal in the wrong spot. I cannot be trusted with Math, just ask my Mechanical Engineer spouse. :hihi:


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for the review oldpunk, I might get this regulator considering my current one is quite old, and it's a cheap single stage.

I would love to buy a regulator in the US, but with added shipping fees to Hong Kong, it would be outrageously expensive. Building my own will be so much more expensive since I must source parts and get it shipped from different places. Co2 Art seems like a good compromise, decent quality products with free shipping (I don't care if the shipping costs is calculated into the product price, but it beats seeing a $40-60 shipping price tag).


----------



## Beefy (Mar 6, 2015)

Zoomy said:


> Everything would be so much easier if the entire planet could just settle on a single system for measuring things and be done with it. :tongue:


We did - SI units. It is you Americans who borked it up by sticking with the imperial system!


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Beefy said:


> We did - SI units. It is you Americans who borked it up by sticking with the imperial system!


Guilty as charged. They never asked my opinion...I woulda told 'em to get bent!


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Well, this is annoying. I was all set to hook things up and discovered that the diameter of the included washer is too large to sit all the way into the collar. Any idea what size washer I'd need? I assume I could pick it up at Home Depot or any hardware store...? The included washer totally prevents threading the regulator to the tank.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

It works. You just have to shove it in. It's a bitch getting back out though. The place that filled your cylinder or a welding supply would have the washer. You won't find it at a hardware store.

A cheap place to get them when you don't need one right now is Fleabay. You are looking for a cga-320 washer. The paper ones suck, btw.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm afraid to jam it in there...don't I need to replace it every so often? Ugh, guess I'll try a welding supply place nearby. At least for one to fit better.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

That was totally worth the trip! The welding place took one look at the washer and said "whoa, that's really not the right size." Gave me 5 free of charge that fit perfectly in the little groove in the interface of the regulator.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Zoomy said:


> That was totally worth the trip! The welding place took one look at the washer and said "whoa, that's really not the right size." Gave me 5 free of charge that fit perfectly in the little groove in the interface of the regulator.


The folks at co2art weren't aware that their washers where all that different from ours. I took some measurements with my calipers and sent them the correct specs for the North American washer. I don't know how long it'll take for them to get some made up but they should be correcting this.

It also looks like the new solenoid/needle valve combo will be available in July. So that's cool if anyone is holding out for that.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

oldpunk78 said:


> The folks at co2art weren't aware that their washers where all that different from ours. I took some measurements with my calipers and sent them the correct specs for the North American washer. I don't know how long it'll take for them to get some made up but they should be correcting this.
> 
> It also looks like the new solenoid/needle valve combo will be available in July. So that's cool if anyone is holding out for that.


CO2Art should partner up with you. You can be their US distributor.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

AlanLe said:


> CO2Art should partner up with you. You can be their US distributor.


Geez... That would be cool. Lol


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Got the regulator on the tank and am running a leak check per Co2Art's recommendation. So far, so good (totally anticlimactic -- I expected a noise or something. Needles hopped up in the gauges, but that was it). Tonight I'll hook the solenoid up to my timer and hopefully it will come on all by itself in the AM and make bunches of fizzy bubbles in my tank. roud:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't just let it come on the first time. You need to adjust your pressure and bubble count before it just takes off by itself.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

oldpunk78 said:


> Don't just let it come on the first time. You need to adjust your pressure and bubble count before it just takes off by itself.


Yeah, that would be unwise. I was thinking I'd play with it before bed, then see what happens if I let the timer start it tomorrow...but we decided to empty the tank after noticing too many uneven spots (crap lumber, apparently. At least the tank will be bomb-proof once its fully evened-out. It's the DIY design with the 4x4 corners) around the perimeter (got underneath and looked to see where I could shine light through sliver gaps). Planing, sanding, restaining in spots...so maybe we can set it back up tomorrow night and I can mess with the Co2 adjustments then.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

so I asked this to CO2 art, but thought I'd put it in here as well. Bare in mind, total newb over here:

"Hey guys,

I just received my Professional Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator with Advance Swiss Solenoid and SMC Valve.

Quick question, I now realized unit doesn't have a check valve between the SMC valve and regulator. How important is this? 

I also ordered the bubble counter without check valve...so it's plugged directly into the SMC valve. Is this a concern? 

I plan on adding a plastic check valve inbetween the bubble counter and inline atomizer I have, will this be sufficient enough?


If not, what size check valve do I need between the regulator and SMC valve


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

1. You don't need a check valve in between the needle valve and regulator. 

2. If you ordered a bubble counter (without a check valve) you need to have a check valve installed between it and the needle valve. Fluid will travel back through the line from the bubble counter to the needle valve and possibly make its way into the regulator. That's bad. I actually like to run 2 check valves here just in case one fails.

3. Which bubble counter did you get and how did you install it into the needle valve?

4. You don't really need a check valve in between the diffuser and bubble counter. You can put one there if you want but what you really want to protect is the regulator.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

this is the bubble counter I ordered

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...2-bubble-counter-for-solenoids-and-regulators


It has a push in connection into the SMC needle valve


Edit: Now reading it again, looks like it has a built in check valve.....


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like you're in good shape 

Just out of curiosity, did their customer service have answers for you?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

I hadn't heard back. By the time I reached out it was closing time in the UK. Will probably have something in my inbox by the time I get up.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Had a response by the time I got up, were dead on with yours


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

I believe I have been persuaded into purchasing one of these regulators. If I order it what other equipment would I need for a bubble counter and check valve?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

LLongjr said:


> I believe I have been persuaded into purchasing one of these regulators. If I order it what other equipment would I need for a bubble counter and check valve?


Bubble counters seem like they are one of those things that everyone likes something different. Some people have to have them mounted to regulator others prefer to have them away from the regulator in the tubing to either keep the regulator safe incase of a check valve failure or to have the counter mounted where they can see from outside the cabinet. 

Which person are you?


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

ahhh I dont know.. This is my first attempt at C02. I like the idea of not ruining a $200 investment so lets go with away from the regulator.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd either go with this one

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...-co2-bubble-counter-with-build-in-check-valve

Or a cheap glass one. I prefer the glass ones but refilling them is considered a pain in the butt.

Any check valve is fine. The atomic ones are pretty cool. I use the ADA ones but just because they are clear and seem pretty reliable.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

That's the bubble counter I have. I'm a noob at Co2, but it works like a charm.

I've been running my C02Art setup for a couple of months and have 0 complaints. It works beautifully. I have happy fish and my tank looks like a jungle.


----------



## swordstool (Nov 5, 2018)

Bump. So is the CO2Art Regulator still working good? Looking into purchasing one. ANy long-term use issues?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

swordstool said:


> Bump. So is the CO2Art Regulator still working good? Looking into purchasing one. ANy long-term use issues?


It doesn't appear that they sell this regulator any longer. I have their Pro-SE regulator and I can say that it works well (so far). Almost a year into it and it's extremely consistent and reliable, for me.


----------

